# Funny Tombstones



## Casper (Oct 21, 2013)




----------



## Jillaroo (Oct 21, 2013)

:lofl::lofl:


----------



## Michael. (Oct 22, 2013)

.

Good selection

Santa one modified for email use at Xmas time this year



.​


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 22, 2013)

'Archived' here too. :rofl:


----------

